# My PX4 Compact Storm 9mm



## kbr1 (Sep 4, 2012)

Just got this pistol 2 days ago for 375.00 out the door... Got home and tried it out...A few failures to load with CCI blazer 115 FMJ. Switched to my Gold dot 124 hp's and no problems. Found out that this PX4 Compact was set up in Italy for NATO military ammo,(what we commonly refer to as machine gun ammo). Called Beretta and will have a lighter recoil spring in about 15 days. But I've got to say,this is the one...I've wanted a compact for CCW and 9mm loading (my dept. issue M&P 40 is not what I want off duty) and after shooting Glock 19's,kahr 9mm's,Sigs,and the new Ruger SR's, I've got to say this Beretta Storm is the one!!! Perfect balance,quick recovery on sights and man is it accurate. I've always liked the "92" Berettas but too large for CCW. This Storm compact is perfect,(for me at least). After about 500 rds. down range it will ride in my Galco quickslide for quite a while!!!


----------



## Roadman (Oct 7, 2012)

Once you install that new spring, your PX4 will spit out anything you can feed it. I shoot White Box, UMC, and Federal Champion 115g all the time and My Px4 compact has never had a failure of any kind. I love mine.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

I can only echo Roadman's response. My PX4 Compact came with new spring already in it, and it will cycle anything. I reload ammunition at less than max load and I have not had any trouble. The really nice thing about the new spring is that the brass all falls at my feet to about three feet away, so it's easy to recover my spent brass.


----------



## RadarContact (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm naive to this gun, but will prob be buying one for my son, soon.

Do all guns require a new spring or just certain ones? Ones made in Italy, or is it a new stock/old stock issue?

Thanks!
Radar


----------



## Shinytop (Oct 21, 2012)

The spring was an early problem. Mine did not have the spring issue or any other.


----------



## Powhatan (Apr 11, 2012)

My wife and I have had ours for about a year and always shoot 115gr FMJ.. never had a failure with it...now the Nano is another story.. only shoots 124 gr reliably. The Compact is a great gun to shoot..very smooth. Congrats..


----------



## RadarContact (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks, appreciated. 

I'll probably get it for him for his 22nd birthday in March. Unless he ends up getting an offshore dive job, then I'll probably wait, as I'm not sure if he could even have it out there. Dunno.


----------



## HOPELESS (Sep 1, 2012)

Great gun but I found it to be a little small for my hands (big mits) so I went with the full size and love it!


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

I just go the full size last night! Have not shot it yet, but it feels great.

Do I need to replace the spring? If its a newer one? If so, who do I contact!?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

TheLAGuy said:


> I just go the full size last night! Have not shot it yet, but it feels great.
> 
> Do I need to replace the spring? If its a newer one? If so, who do I contact!?


The only model that needed a lighter spring replacement was the very early model PX4 (Compacts) previous to the 5500 serial number range. It did not effect the Full size nor the subcompact, thats an old issue that has been fixed unless of course you bought one now that had been sitting on the shelf for a year and a half. Make sure you read the manual cover to cover, clean and lube and go shoot it and give us a range report.


----------

